# Praise The Machine! Exterminate The Mutants!



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Magos tech priest of mars, Marcus DeLuxa of the Divisio Xenologis and Xenobiologis residing on board the Emperor class battleship "The Emperor's Fist"

"calling all brother units, calling all brother units" the voice crackled over the ship's loudspeakers "we are setting course for a new mission to the Stagittarius Arm. we are travelling to the hive planet of Radnar to test our most holy and improved technology of the Emperor against the tyranid mutants. we are preparing the jump to warp, brace for enemy fire when we surface from the warp and may the Emperor be with us" the voice crackled off only to be replaced by another, more mechanical, like a recording.

"O Eternal Emperor,
Who Alone watches us,
And rules the tides and storms,
Be compassionate to your servants,
Preserve us from the perils of the warp,
That we may be safeguard to the domain of men"

finally the warp drive was ready "on my command captain..." Deluxa said cooly "engage...." The ship was finally transported millions of lightyears through the warp, emerging at their final destination. where they were met with heavy fire from the first hive world bio ship.
The tech priest stood from his seat to give his orders "all hands to battle stations and return fire. Veer us to vector 42.25 mark 80.354, keep a steady velocity and be vigilant brothers for we shall prevail... the Emperor is with us... i can sense it..." he smiled thinly as he turned "captain, you have the bridge now. prepare three drop pods for the surface... we won't be here long... only to get what i need" he said as he walked from the bridge. out in the hallway he was met by the dull humming of a hovering dreadnought sarcophegai, it spoke to him in a deep, grating voice "what news brother marcus?"
marcus smiled "we are to report to the drop pods immediately to oversee the plans... i trust you still carry them?" he tapped the buttons on the side of the sarcophegus which displayed a hologram of the battle coordinates "excellent..." he gently plucked the projector from the instrument panel and placed it gently in his pocket. as they neared the drop pod chambers, the steel coffin turned to him "this is where we part ways for now... i will join you momentarily after i have been fitted with my holy weponry...." 
"of course old friend...." marcus exclaimed as he entered the large drop pod "good day gentlemen" he said to the many faces and helmeted heads that greeted him.


----------

